# بوتاجاز شمسي .. تكنولوجيا بدائية



## إسلام علي (6 مايو 2010)

*الطباخ الشمسي..10 دولارات تمنحك الأمن والتوفير *


الثلاثاء، 23 ديسمبر 2008 - 16:12​ 






 
عشرة دولارات على الأكثر تكفي لكي تصنع بنفسك طباخا لطهي الطعام وتدميس البقول وإعداد أكواب المشروبات وأطباق الحساء الساخنة دون الحاجة لمحروقات (وقود) وبأعلى درجات الأمان الشخصي والبيئي. 

والطباخ الشمسي، كما يصفه د.حمدي الغيطاني الأستاذ بقسم الطاقة الشمسية بالمركز القومي للبحوث، هو صندوق محكم الغلق موضوع داخل صندوق أكبر منه، بينهما مادة عازلة للحرارة، بينما يغطى سطحه العلوي بلوح من الزجاج أو البلاستيك الشفاف، مثبت عليه غطاء عاكس لأشعة الشمس مزود بمفصل بحيث يمكن تعديل زاوية تثبيته حسب اتجاه أشعة الشمس.

وتغطى جوانب الجهاز الداخلية بلون فضي لامع عاكس للحرارة، أما قاعدته فتغطى بسطح معدني أسود ماص للحرارة وتتوفر به مساحة لوضع وعاءين مفلطحين سطحهما الخارجي مطلي باللون الأسود المطفي ومساحتهما أكبر من ارتفاعهما (كطاسة أو صينية أو ما شابههما) لطهي الطعام.

الاحتباس الحراري

وعن كيفية عمل الطباخ الشمسي، يوضح د.منصور عوض الأستاذ المتفرغ بقسم الطاقة الشمسية بالمركز القومي للبحوث أن الزجاج يسمح بنفاذ الأشعة ذات الطول الموجي القصير ولا يسمح بنفاذ الموجات الطويلة؛ ويؤدي ذلك إلى حبس أشعة الشمس التي تنفذ لداخل الصندوق، ويؤدي عدم السماح بخروجها أو انعكاسها إلى خارجه إلى تسخين الهواء داخله وتحول الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة حرارية.

كما يقوم غطاء الصندوق وجوانبه الداخلية المغطاة بمادة لامعة بعكس أشعة الشمس وتركيزها حول أواني الطهي في الوقت الذي تمتص فيه قاعدة الصندوق المعدنية ذات اللون الأسود وكذلك أسطح الأوعية داكنة اللون أشعة الشمس لتساعد على مزيد من التسخين؛ لترتفع بذلك درجة الحرارة داخل الصندوق إلى نحو 120: 130 درجة شتاء، ونحو 170: 180 درجة صيفا، بينما يحتاج الطعام فيالغالب إلى نحو 80 درجة فقط لينضج وما زاد على ذلك فهو مجرد تسريع لعملية النضج.

صديق البيئة والفقراء
ويؤكد د.منصور أن أهم ما يميز الطباخ الشمس أنه ليست هناك حاجة لأي مهارات خاصة لتصنيعه وتشغيله وصيانته؛ إذ يتميز ببساطة مكوناته والتي تعتمد كليا على بدائل كثيرة من مواد معاد تدويرها أو متاحة بوفرة في البيئات المحلية؛ مما يعني انخفاض تكلفته، وذلك بالإضافة لعدم حاجته لأي نوع من المحروقات، وعدم تلويثه للبيئة وأمانه المطلق؛ فهو غير قابل للانفجار، أو إشعال الحرائق، أو إتلاف الأواني والأطعمة إذا زادت كمية الوقود أو وقت الطهي مثلما يحدث في الأنواع الأخرى من الطباخات.

ويضيف د.منصور بعدا آخر وهو أن الطباخ الشمسي لا يحتاج لإضافة الماء إلى الأطعمة لتسخينها أو طهيها، وإنما يعتمد على المياه الذاتية للأطعمة ولا يفقد الماء تماما بالتسخين؛ مما يعطي لها مذاقا أفضل، ويمكن لربة المنزل وضع الطعام داخله والانشغال عنه بأي أعمال أخرى لتجد طعامها مطهيا ساخنا حين الحاجة إليه، ويقول إنه الأفضل في تدميس البقول مع مراعاة نقع البقول في الماء طوال الليل للمساعدة على اختصار المدة اللازمة للطهي.

حل مثالي لأزمات المحروقات
وإذا كان قسم بحوث الطاقة الشمسية يقدمه كبديل للطاقة التقليدية، ويتمنى أن يكون بديلا لها، فإن د.عادل عبد القادر الأستاذ بكلية الهندسة جامعة حلوان يقول: "على الأقل فإنه يقدم حلا عمليا في حال حدوث أزمة بالمحروقات".

كما أنه في تقدير د.عبد الغفار يعتبر البديل الأمثل لسكان البوادي والقرى والمرتفعات الجبلية، ويمكن استخدامه في الرحلات الخلوية، ويوفر المتعة والتسلية لهواة التجريب العلمي.

وإضافة لكل المزايا السابقة، فإن الطباخ الشمسي، كما يوضح د.عبد الغفار، لا يختلف عن نظيره التقليدي الذي يستخدم المحروقات في إمكانية التحكم إلى حد ما بدرجات الحرارة عن طريق ضبط زاوية ميل الغطاء اللامع بحيث تسقط أشعة الشمس عمودية عليه عند الحاجة لدرجة الحرارة القصوى، ومنحرفة عند الحاجة لدرجات أقل.

ويتميز عنه في إمكانية حفظ الأغذية ساخنة لعدة ساعات بعد غياب الشمس، ويتم ذلك بوضع قطع من الطوب أو الحجارة أثناء عملية الطهي لتسخن وتقوم بالاحتفاظ بالحرارة إلى ما بعد غياب الشمس، وكذلك تغطية الطباخ ليحتفظ بالأكل ساخنا لحين الحاجة إليه.

اصنعه بنفسك
وبحسب الإرشادات الواردة بالدليل الصادر عن منظمة الأغذية والزراعة "الفاو" والذي أعده د.روبرت متكالف أستاذ العلوم البيولوجية بجامعة كاليفورنيا، فإن تصنيع طباخ شمسي يكفي لطهي وجبة متكاملة ما بين 4: 6 كيلوجرامات لإطعام ثلاثة أو أربعة أفراد يتطلب:

الصندوق الداخلي:

تصنيع صندوق طوله 58 سم وعرضه 48 سم وارتفاعه 22سم باتباع الخطوات التالية:


تجهيز فرخ ورق مقوى (كرتون) وفرخين من الورق المفضض اللامع طول كل منهم 102سم وعرضه 92 سم. 

لصق فرخ ورق مفضض على كل جانب من جانبي الورق المقوى بمادة لاصقة (صمغ أو غراء)، ولا ضرر من حدوث أي تجاعيد بالورق المفضض. 

يرسم مستطيل تبعد أضلاعه 22 سم عن أطراف فرخ الورق. 

يقص الفرخ من الناحيتين الطوليتين حتى طرفي طول المستطيل المرسوم. 

تحزز الأضلاع الأربعة بحيث يمكن ثنيها. 

تثنى الجوانب إلى أعلى. 

تثبت الحواف بشريط لاصق، وبذلك يكتمل الصندوق الداخلي. 

الصندوق الخارجي:

تصنيع صندوق أكبر طوله 71 وعرضه 61 وارتفاعه 25 سم تقريبا من فرخ ورق مقوى طوله 122 وعرضه 112سم تقريبا بنفس الخطوات السابقة؛ وبذلك يكون ذلك الصندوق أكبر بحوالي 5 سم من جميع الجوانب، وبعمق أكبر بنحو 2: 3 سم عن نظيره الداخلي، وتغطى جوانبه الداخلية فقط بالورق المفضض، ثم تغطى الأركان بشرائح من الورق المفضض أيضا لإحكام عزله.

العزل


1 توضع دعامات من الخشب أو الكرتون في قاع الصندوق الأكبر ليرتكز عليها الأصغر، ثم يملأ الفراغ بين الصندوقين بمادة عازلة (كأوراق الصحف أو الصوف أو القطن أو القش أو التبن) بشرط أن تكون نظيفة وجافة. 

2 تغطى المسافة بين الصندوقين من جميع الجوانب العلوية بغطاء من الورق المقوى. 
السطح المعدني:

يوضع في قاع الصندوق الداخلي صينية أو لوحة معدنية سوداء اللون أصغر من الصندوق الداخلي من جميع جوانبه بنحو 1 سم لتعمل كسطح ماص لأشعة الشمس.

الغطاء:

بعد استكمال الصندوقين الداخلي والخارجي بهذا الشكل يغطيان بلوح مسطح من الورق المقوى طوله 86 سم وعرضه 76 سم لتكون حافته أكبر حوالي 10 سم من مساحة سطح الصندوق من جميع الجوانب، وتطوى حوافه للداخل وتلصق جيدا على الصندوق الخارجي بعد قص الأجزاء المكونة للأركان الأربعة للوح، ثم يلصق شريط من الورق المقوى حول الأركان والحواف داخل الثنية من جميع الجوانب لتدعيمها.

النافذة:

بعد استكمال الغطاء يتم عمل فتحة به كنافذة وذلك باتباع الخطوات التالية:

ا تقاس مسافة مساوية لمساحة الصندوق الداخلي (58×48سم) وترسم خطوط لتوضيح مكانها بحيث يطابق سطحه العلوي تماما.

2 يقطع جانبا العرض وأحد جانبي الطول في الغطاء العلوي.


3_ يثنى الغطاء العلوي للخلف عند الجانب غير المقصوص. 

4 تغلف الناحية السفلية من الجزء المثني من الغطاء بالورق المفضض لتعمل كسطح عاكس. 

5 تثبت سدايب من الخشب أو الورق المقوى بعرض 2 سم على الحواف العليا للغطاء لتدعيمها. 

6 يتم إحداث ثقوب سطحية غير نافذة بأحد الأطراف العرضية للغطاء. 

7 تثبت عصا من الخشب أو الخيزران أو البوص أحد طرفيها مدبب طولها نحو 50 سم لسند الغطاء أثناء عملية الطهي. 
اللوح الزجاجي:


1 بعد عمل النافذة (الفتحة) يجهز لوح من الزجاج عالي النافذية أو البلاستيك الشفاف مساحته أكبر من مساحة الفتحة بنحو 2 سم من جميع الجوانب. 

2 يلصق اللوح الزجاجي على السطح الداخلي للغطاء بمادة لاصقة (ويفضل السليكون) مع الضغط عليه حتى تجف المادة اللاصقة. 

3 تغطى شرائح من الورق المقوى بالورق المفضض، ثم تلصق بحيث يكون جزء منها على اللوح الزجاجي، والآخر يمتد إلى حافة الصندوق لتدعيم لصق اللوح الزجاجي؛ وذلك لتقوية اللوح الزجاجي ومنع تسرب الحرارة إلى خارج الصندوق. 

4 يوضع برواز من الكرتون المقوى حول لوح الزجاج لتثبيته. 
الأواني:

تفضل الأواني المصنوعة من الفخار أو الزجاج أو الحديد الزهر، مع مراعاة أن تكون مطلية باللون الأسود الداكن، ويفضل القدر المعدني لإنضاج العجائن والمخبوزات كشطائر الفطائر والخبز.

التشغيل:

يوضع الطباخ الشمسي مبكرا على أرض جافة تحت أشعة الشمس مباشرة ويفتح الغطاء، ويسند بالعصا بتثبيت الطرف المدبب في الثقب المناسب لزاوية الميل، التي تعادل خط عرض المكان بحيث تسقط أشعة الشمس عمودية عليه؛ وبذلك يعمل الطباخ الشمسي على طهي طعام يكفي طعامك واثنين آخرين أو ثلاثة من أسرتك أو معارفك بكفاءة وأمان، وإن استغرق بعض الوقت لذلك حيث يستغرق إنضاج قطع اللحم الكبيرة لنحو 4 ساعات، بينما يحتاج الأرز والخضروات والأسماك لساعتين تقريبا وذلك حسب قوة سطوع الشمس، ويلاحظ أن وقت الطهي يتوقف على كمية ونوع الأطعمة المراد طهيها، كما يتوقف على نوعية الأواني المستخدمة، وعلى كمية الشمس المتاحة، وقوة سطوعها، وقوة تركيزها، والمساحة المعرضة للشمس، ويتم التعرف على الزمن اللازم للطهي من خلال الممارسة اليومية.

مدحت الأزهري
نقلا عن إسلام أون لاين​


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على النقل المفيد

وإن شاء الله أجربها


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (10 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك على هذه المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## إسلام علي (10 مايو 2010)

مشكورين وإن شاء الله التجربة سهلة جدًا للتنفيذ


----------



## Eng.M.Naser (11 مايو 2010)

فكرة جميلة, شكراً للمشاركة بها؛


----------



## eng_nano (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا كتير عالمعلومة


----------



## سمير شربك (23 مايو 2010)

فكرة جميله


----------



## عصام نورالدين (13 يونيو 2010)

طبعاً الفكرة معروفة ومشروحة في العديد من المواقع والتصاميم العديدة متنوعة من حيث الفعالية والكلفة ........
شكراً على تذكير الزملاء بهذه السخانات والطباخات 
وقد ذكرت تفصيلات مفيدة ودقيقة لعملية التصنيع ..................


----------



## عصام نورالدين (13 يونيو 2010)

طبعاً الفكرة معروفة ومشروحة في العديد من المواقع والتصاميم العديدة متنوعة من حيث الفعالية والكلفة ........
شكراً على تذكير الزملاء بهذه السخانات والطباخات 
وقد ذكرت تفصيلات مفيدة ودقيقة لعملية التصنيع ..................


----------



## إسلام علي (17 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيراً
ونفع بكم*​


----------



## ahmad7002 (31 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 ديسمبر 2010)

للرفع......................


----------



## tanji12 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## اب جقادو (18 ديسمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك يا اخى


----------

